# Oneida bows...



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

The thing with Oneida bows is that they are happiest throwing heavy arrows and being shot off fingers. For me that's fine I shoot arrows at targets at known ranges. So I don't care about noise and I like slim heavier arrows to keep the wind drift down at longer ranges, so I stick to about seven grains per pound. At that weight I don't have any problems with the bow holding tune. I set the bow up in april for outdoors and don't touch it until I change arrows from slim carbons to 2315's for indoors (spots) in around october.
When I first stripped down an Oneida I thought I was going to end up with a mass of cables but after some careful thinking through I got it back together again. I would advise a first timer to take some pictures of the bow before you start because they are so different, but when it comes down to it there are five cables and the bow will let right down on the limb bolts. The run of the cables is the same for both sets of limbs, not difficult but different.
If you are going to push an Oneida for speed you will run into problems with cable life. So if you are considering 3D then you would probablely be better off with a Monster Dragon. I shoot recurve style with a very straight front arm so I think the shoot through arrangement would not suit me and I like my Pro Eagle. IMO it has the strongest, most stable riser of any compound but its not light. But that's fine by me I like a heavy bow.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

Agree with Jerry. I had hunted exclusively with an Aeroforce for about 8 yrs and only retired it complelty last years. To this day, it is the best bow I have ever owned. It was crazy fast, but a little loud. I figured out that if I used big clunky arrows and used Limbsavers on both the inboard and outboard limbs and heavy felt string silencers, is wasn't that loud.

I also owned a Black Eagle and currently own a BE2, they are not as fast, but are quick, and a ton quieter. Overall, they are leaps and bounds above the older bows. I personally do not shoot them as well with my fingers as I did the older models. One of the things that isn't obvious about the shorter ATA models is that when the limbs rotate back, they make the bow much shorter than bows of similar ATA at full draw. If you have a draw length longer than 30", you may have some consistency issues with fingers. 

As for the tuning thing, I'm not sure what to tell you. The Aeroforce was never out of tune in the 13 yrs I shot it. The first Black Eagle was never in tune... traded it on a Parker that I couldn't get to shoot either. Bought the BE2 last year, not even a hint of a problem so far. Would reccomend tighting the set and timing screws after every time you shoot it and getting a good after market string like a Winner's Choice. Seems to help.

Taken as a whole, they are great bows and are hugely underestimated by the general archery market and would not hesitate, even in the slightest, to reccomend them to anyone.

Good luck!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies....So, then, from what I am reading, I'd be allright to look for an older AeroForce then?...Since I'm thinking that this bow will be used about 95% of the time to shoot 3-D, that the AeroForce would be a good bow, even though it is a bit noisier than the new Oneida's...Thanks ...Harperman


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

Harperman said:


> Thanks for the replies....So, then, from what I am reading, I'd be allright to look for an older AeroForce then?...Since I'm thinking that this bow will be used about 95% of the time to shoot 3-D, that the AeroForce would be a good bow, even though it is a bit noisier than the new Oneida's...Thanks ...Harperman


Yeah, that would be a safe assumption. Would reccomend shooting it at the lower end of the draw weight and using heavish arrows. Would still stick a Limbsaver on it wherever I could as well. I did that with mine and, with the exception of the warped limb on the bottom (still don't know how that happened), I never had problem one out of it.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

if your shooting 3d...why nnot try and find a older black eagle. no since in paying the price for a new one when the older ones shoot the same

black eagle ibo 305fps the ibo on a AF is like 280ish???

the black eagle is lighter then the AF the aero force is 5lbs naked the black eagle is just over 4lbs. you will get a great draw cycle from it and shooting with fingers wont be a problem

the black eagle also has a thiner grip..the AF has a huge grip...but get a grip does make side plates that shrink it up.

either bow will serve you great for 3d and finger shooting..there is alot of ways to quiet them down too

good luck

Mikie


----------



## Vince Black (Jan 30, 2003)

Some limb savers hear and there plus a good solid tuning will make any Oneida as quite as most anything out there, but they do like heaver arrow.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Mikie, and Vince, thanks for the input...I appreciate it...Mikie, what would be a fair price to pay for a good Black Eagle?..Also, does Monster Bows do any tune-up/re-work of Oneida bows?...Thanks!....Take Care....Harperman


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Harperman said:


> Mikie, and Vince, thanks for the input...I appreciate it...Mikie, what would be a fair price to pay for a good Black Eagle?..Also, does Monster Bows do any tune-up/re-work of Oneida bows?...Thanks!....Take Care....Harperman


on avg. i have seen BE's wood limbs go for 250 to 350 depending on the age.
i have seen esc's pre 2007 go for avg of 350 425...and i have seen alot of BE2 go for 500 550

if you want a bow tuned like no other contact jeffpahunter he is the man when it comes to super tuning and makeing them quiet.

Mikie


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

Is the Oneida board still up and rolling? I tried to find it the other day and couldn't. 

I had an Osprey a few years ago that was 43" long and I got some finger pinch out of it and it was the wrong model for my draw length. Good shooting bow though. It didn't fit me so I sold it. I might get back into an Oneida for a hunting bow. What's a good way to go for a guy with a 30" draw? Does anyone know if there's a shop in Wisconsin where I can at least handle a few of them to see if they fit me?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

hey, Donk!...There are a few for sale right now on E-Bay for Your draw length...it seems that every Oneida bow that I've run into has a 29" plus draw length...Take care!...Harperman


----------



## Vince Black (Jan 30, 2003)

No the oneida factory site is no longer up, might be back-might not. But most of the guys thast where on that site are now on http://monsterbows.com come on over.


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, there is a great Oneida fourm. Do a search and you will come up with the fourm and dealer sites.


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

There is an Oneida Eagle Bows forum at www.oneidabows.net. Check it out. Thanks Joe


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Vince Black said:


> No the oneida factory site is no longer up, might be back-might not. But most of the guys thast where on that site are now on http://monsterbows.com come on over.


thanks vince


we have a all oneida section on our site..lots of oneida experts to help with any questions you have...many dealers too...no restrictions on our site ...just sign in ,enjoy and ask away.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

FD you have a pm....

glad to help


----------

